# Will UV lights hurt my mounts



## huntinfool3337 (Aug 17, 2012)

I know that Fluorescent lighting and non UV windows will cause your mounts to fade. I have updated my new Taxidermy shop to LED lighting and UV windows! Todd Peyser


----------



## whitty37 (Feb 23, 2009)

Didn't know flourescent lighting had an affect. UV from the sun will fade mounts for sure!


----------

